# January 12-13



## ufgator (Dec 20, 2012)

Going to the rigs out of Pensacola and wanted to see if anyone else is going to be heading there? First time going, but with the wealth of knowledge on here were going to give it a go. Is January as good a time to go as any? Any tips would be greatly appreciated as well, as i have read countless hours, but first hand knowledge is always a plus.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

it all depends on the weather forecast.....


----------



## ufgator (Dec 20, 2012)

That goes without saying, just like to plan in advance for hopefully the first of many trips to come. Even looking way back, you just dont hear many going in January. People just not wanting to go as much due to colder weather or is there times of year that are more productive?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Weather, water temps and abundance of bait. If the water cools drastically out at the rigs and the food supply moves, the tuna will be few and far at the closer rigs. So far, it's been pretty mild this season so I would say there's a good chance we will be able to catch tuna throughout the winter


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

Was planning on going this weekend but the weather turned for the worse and ruined my window so any other weekend in January will be in my scope.

Good luck to you guys


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

When you guys run out and fish the Rigs or wrecks, what is the best way or type of rig to fish them with ?

Thanks
Kevin


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

ufgator said:


> That goes without saying, just like to plan in advance for hopefully the first of many trips to come. Even looking way back, you just dont hear many going in January. People just not wanting to go as much due to colder weather or is there times of year that are more productive?


Okay. "Since I didnt need to say that" I have done well in Dec, Jan, Feb and March. I was chipping ice off the boat and had several heavy layers of clothing on the way out. Get out there and your fishing in a tshirt. if the water is calm, go. if not stay home.


----------



## Jrunner24 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hey guys, New to pensacola and fishing in the south. Not new to fishing though...I just bought a boat last month and have been learning a bit through trial and error. I was just wondering how far of a trip (miles) the rigs are from Pensacola Pass? thanks.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Jrunner24 said:


> Hey guys, New to pensacola and fishing in the south. Not new to fishing though...I just bought a boat last month and have been learning a bit through trial and error. I was just wondering how far of a trip (miles) the rigs are from Pensacola Pass? thanks.


 
petronious is about 80 miles SW.


----------



## mellandry (Aug 17, 2012)

ufgator said:


> Going to the rigs out of Pensacola and wanted to see if anyone else is going to be heading there?


If the forecast looks good (NOAA forecast 1-2ft for a day - night - day) we could probably be convinced to make a run that weekend.

Speaking frankly, I think the chances of that are about 7%.


----------

